# what do you supplement do you give your pigeons during race?



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

what do you supplements do you give your pigeons during races?after they come home from the race and before basketing/race?ive heard a lots of story about supplements doing wonders on their pigeons,do share your thoughts and insights...thanks


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

give them Delta Albaplex


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> give them Delta Albaplex


FDA approved for use in dogs. Available by prescription.
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=0+1303+1451&aid=1449


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Mike asked the question.
I gave him my answer
Its what I do for hard Races.
Maybe it will be best to just forget What I do.
But 1-2-3 on the 500 mile race --It did not hurt the pigeons.
I did not or see any other answers----I wonder WHY?????????????


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Mike asked the question.
> I gave him my answer
> Its what I do for hard Races.
> Maybe it will be best to just forget What I do.
> ...


I just wanted to point out that it was a prescription product. I believe what you pass along... but it does not appear to be an over the counter product. Is it? I don't know, you do. Share more please.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Winsmore, all you need for vitamins.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I get a Prescription from my Dentist---Let my Insurance pay for it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

West said:


> Winsmore, all you need for vitamins.


Winsmore. I agree


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

West & First to hatch---Why do you not use Red Cell for Vitmins???????????????????/


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

For vitamins I use Ultra Vita Preen. I like the list of ingredients and the fact that it is water soluble. But it does say " Vitamin C added for heat stress-induced deficiency."


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The day of shipping I'll give them ACV or honey if I feel like they need some extra energy. Race day they'll have electrolites if I have them, otherwise honey and cinnamon to help them get over the physical/mental stress. Sunday they are back on ACV just in case they brought home any bad stuff from the crates. They also get a bath on sunday and are allowed to loft fly but I don't force them out.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for all the replies,we are currently training the birds and we are not giving any supplements,the race will be on mid october-mid november,should we start giving supplements now or later?thanks all for the advice..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would go ahead and give them a couple times before racing starts so they get used to tasting it in the water or on the feed. That way they don't shy away from it and potentially miss out on drinking or eating the right amount when it matters most.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I would go ahead and give them a couple times before racing starts so they get used to tasting it in the water or on the feed. That way they don't shy away from it and potentially miss out on drinking or eating the right amount when it matters most.


Good advice. I was about to say once a week now and three times during the long tosses and racing.


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

sky tx said:


> give them Delta Albaplex


Contains a synthetic corticosteroid.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

jpsnapdy said:


> Contains a synthetic corticosteroid.


What is your point?


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

mikel said:


> what do you supplements do you give your pigeons during races?after they come home from the race and before basketing/race?ive heard a lots of story about supplements doing wonders on their pigeons,do share your thoughts and insights...thanks



For several years now I have been moving in the direction of less is better. My BIG supplement which I still use year round is ACV. Other then that, because I am using the Nutri-System where all the needed vitimins are already in their feed, there is no need or benifit to providing additional "supplements". Gone are the thousands of dollars in expense, and all the added work. It does take some time to get over the emotional need to provide extra "stuff" to give you an edge. Allowing yourself to have confidence in the birds instead of drugs, supplements, magic pills, powders, and what not. When I send birds to a One Loft Event, maybe they will get some or all of that junk, or maybe none of it. They will have to get into Superhealth and stay there to win races. No use developing a strain of pigeons which rely on all that stuff to come home from a race in good time.

In early years looking back, I would have needed to take a few seasons to clean my birds system from all the toxic stuff that I was pouring into them. If one is to believe the sellers of such things, a fancier must pour different things into their birds most days of the week. I'm thinking gee, why not just provide the birds a good diet, and plenty of fresh clean water every day. For the vast majority of those reading these words, I dare say your pigeons preformance would improve, once the bird's system has cleared all the stuff and what not that have been poured into them. 

I have provided some links here, related to toxic use of vitimins. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_poisoning

http://www.medicinalfoodnews.com/vol04/issue3/toxicity.htm

http://truthinaging.com/ingredient-spotlight/vitamin-overdose-when-your-body’s-friends-become-foes

http://www.2ndchance.info/birdsvitd.htm

http://www.shagbarkbantams.com/page2.htm


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I will third the WINSMORE ,good stuff.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

The key word here is *over* supplimenting. Not so much supplimenting itself. Anything that has to do with physical alibity, one can improve by food or supplimenting with the correct product and a good training regimen. The human athletes today are bigger, stronger, faster. A lot has to do with food and suppliments along with improved training techniques. 

In pigeon racing, where a lot has to do with orientation and drive, all these suppliments may not be as important, but a physically strong pigeon, or any living entity, will have an advantage with a sound mind and body.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> For several years now I have been moving in the direction of less is better. My BIG supplement which I still use year round is ACV. Other then that, because I am using the Nutri-System where all the needed vitimins are already in their feed, there is no need or benifit to providing additional "supplements". Gone are the thousands of dollars in expense, and all the added work. It does take some time to get over the emotional need to provide extra "stuff" to give you an edge. Allowing yourself to have confidence in the birds instead of drugs, supplements, magic pills, powders, and what not. When I send birds to a One Loft Event, maybe they will get some or all of that junk, or maybe none of it. They will have to get into Superhealth and stay there to win races. No use developing a strain of pigeons which rely on all that stuff to come home from a race in good time.
> 
> In early years looking back, I would have needed to take a few seasons to clean my birds system from all the toxic stuff that I was pouring into them. If one is to believe the sellers of such things, a fancier must pour different things into their birds most days of the week. I'm thinking gee, why not just provide the birds a good diet, and plenty of fresh clean water every day. For the vast majority of those reading these words, I dare say your pigeons preformance would improve, once the bird's system has cleared all the stuff and what not that have been poured into them.
> 
> ...


that was what we are thinking,ive seen some birds at the truck/crates throwing up and i think it was because of the pills that the owner has given it before basketing,would divide our yb teams into 2,the 1st group would have supplements and then the other would be flying "natural"(grits,fresh water and seeds only) will look if w/c is better


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

here in the philippines some fancier inject vitamin b complex(this vitamins are intented for gamefowl) before the race are this good or bad for the pigeons?


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> What is your point?


Everyone is free to do what they want with their pigeons, but after reading the wikipedia article on prednisolone, the corticosteroid contained in Albaplex, I would not risk giving it to my birds. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prednisolone

And also from the same article :
"As a glucocorticosteroid, prednisolone is banned under WADA anti-doping rules."
The WADA is the World Anti-Doping Agency - for humans, not pigeons, of course. 
I am also aware of the fact that in Europe before International races, blood samples are taken from random birds to test for use of such drugs and contagious diseases. I don't know if the AU and IF have got such rules.
In India where I stay, the rule is NO RULES. ... Just joking ! Doping is banned of course!


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

APF_LOFT said:


> here in the philippines some fancier inject vitamin b complex(this vitamins are intented for gamefowl) before the race are this good or bad for the pigeons?


Not sure about giving the birds vitamin B complex injections, I wouldn't do this on my own birds, but Brewer's Yeast powder is cheap and is a supplement I give to my birds every couple of weeks which is very high in Vitamin B complex. I use it on the feed very similar to the racer in this video and the birds seem to do really well on it, although there is no supplement that can replace a simple, clean, high quality food. That's always the #1 thing you can do for the birds.

Brewer's Yeast as supplement:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wDI9h2myxg


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just wondering
How many flyers are still Racing birds over 3 years old??????????????
Take care of them as Young Birds--Don't Burn them out--
For me --a bird is in its Prime 3-6 years old.--For raceing


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

sky tx said:


> Just wondering
> How many flyers are still Racing birds over 3 years old??????????????
> Take care of them as Young Birds--Don't Burn them out--
> For me --a bird is in its Prime 3-6 years old.--For raceing


Interesting point Sky Tx: I guess it's similar to horse racing where there is a lot of money and attention put on the 2 and 3 year olds so the emphasis has been put on rushing your 2 year olds to the races even before their musculo-skeletal systems have time to fully mature. Many superstar young horses have to retire early from burn out or injury or are taken out of racing because they have already earned a lot and it's just to risky to keep sending them out there so they are gone before they hit their prime at ages 4 and 5.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

Is winsmore really beneficial? even when not returning from a race? can i use it for training also?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the long races 500 and 600 miles we clock in Thursday night. I take away the water in the morning and about a half hour befor I give them penuts and saflower and give them back the water. If it's really hot I put a little Tang in the water, they love it and if it's good enough for the Astronauts what the heck.
Dave


----------

